# Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?



## testing (22. Februar 2005)

Hi Boardies,


will jetzt unbedingt mein Fischereischein machen.
Allerdings sind die meisten Termine über mehrere Wochen an einem Wochentag, was zeitlich für mich ein Problem darstellt.

Kennt jemand von euch ein Verein oder ähnliches, wo man den Schein auch am Wochenende machen kann?

Wohne in Hamburg, würde ihn aber lieber in S-H machen, da es dort nicht diese blöde praktische Prüfung gibt, die wieder einen Abend inanspruch nehmen würde.

Danke für eure Hilfe #6 

Testing


----------



## Seelachs (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Wenn jemand fischen gehen möchte und diesen Sport ernsthaft ausführen will, dann kann erwartet werden das er sich das Fachwissen aneignet.
Das kann es doch nicht sein das ich in ein paar Stunden den Fischerreischein erhalte.
Bei uns in Bayern lernst du 3 Monate d.H. 2 mal die Woche Unterricht mit Nachweis versteht sich.
Gut dafür ist er staatlich und du kannst damit in ganz Deutschland fischen egal ob in Urlaub oder Wohnungswechsel er gilt immer.
Aber zum Angeln gehört halt nunmal mehr als sich ans Wasser setzen.
Nimm es bitte nicht persönlich, aber es darf nicht sein das es so funktioniert die Fischkunde, Wasserkunde, Fischerreirecht usw. sollte jeder Angler ein wenig intus haben und das geht nunmal nicht an einen Wochenende.


----------



## JanS (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

hö ?

es geht doch nur darum das er nicht in der woche sondern am we will ... wo is das problem ? ob er nun an 3 we's jeweils 8 stunden macht sind dann 3 x 2 x 8 std. oder 3 monate a 2 mal die woche a 2 stunden ?! desweitern bekommt man n BUNDESFISCHEREISCHEIn überall gültig .. bei umzug musste eventuell ne neue jahresmarke kaufen ... ne praktische prüfung gibt es auch in bremen nicht und er gilt trotzdem in der ganzen BRD ... nur so zur Info ...

gruß
Jan


----------



## testing (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Seelachs, ich bin total deiner Meinung.
So und nicht anders soll es sein!

Es gibt halt zwei Möglichkeiten sich das Wissen anzueignen:

1: Über ca. 6 Wochen 1x wöchentlich abends die Schulbank drücken und dann den Test absolvieren, oder

2: Über zwei Wochenenden je Samstags und Sonntags die Schulbank drücken und dann an einem Wochenabend den Test absolvieren.

Die zweite Möglichkeit gefällt mit halt besser. Ist sicherlich ein hartes Programm, aber ich bin nicht über sechs Wochen an einem festen Termin gebunden.
Schließlich ist da auch noch die Arbeit und die Familie.

Nochmal: Die Prüfung ist bei beiden Möglichkeiten identisch.

Unterschied zwischen Hamburg und S-H ist noch, dass in Hamburg an einem Abend auf einem Sportplatz o.ä. auf ein ausgelegtes Tuch geworfen werden muss (Zielwerfen) diesen *praktischen* Test gibt es in S-H nicht.
Und genau diesen möchte ich mir halt ersparen.

Testing


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Hallo Seelachs, den Fischereischein habe ich auch an einem Wochenende gemacht, in Meck-Pom. Ich bin der Meinung das ist völlig ausreichend. Ganz wichtig war das Büchlein, welches uns Jörgi Belle dazu gegeben hat. Dort steht fast alles drin, was ich so in der Praxis benötige. Das Buch habe ich seit 7 Jahren und manchmal schreibe ich mir noch etwas dazu. Die kurze Unterrichtszeit hat mir nicht geschadet und ich führe meinen Sport ernsthaft aus


----------



## Seelachs (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Hoppala,
da habe ich ja was angezettelt.
1. In Bayern gibt es den Staatlichen Fischereischein das heißt der Staat führt die Prüfung durch.
Ich bin nach vor der Meinung das eine vernünftige Ausbildung Voraussetzung für einen Fischereischein ist.
In jeder Sportart ist theoretische und praktische Ausbildung notwendig.
Der Angler hat ein Lebewesen -Tier- zu schützen, zu hegen und pflegen. Nebenbei auch die Hege und Pflege der Natur sei es die verschiedenen Gewässerpflanzen oder welche am Gewässer wachsen.
Es geht auch um die ganzen Fischkrankheiten a, wie sie aussehen undb, wie sie entstehen.
Welche Gewässe arten gibt es , welche Fischarten gibt es.
Sicherlich kann man viel nachlesen, aber es ist doch mit Sicherheit besser,das ich meinen Praktischen Unterricht persönlich oder in der Gruppe erhalte. Nur hier bekomme ich Antwort auf meine Fragen und eventuelles Nichtverstehen.

Ich muss beim Füherschein auch Praktische Fahrten machen.
Und wenn ich nur in einen Buch nachlese wie ein Fisch getötet wird und soll dies ohne Anleitung in der Praxis durchführen, der arme Fisch.
Und wenn ich diese Hege und Pflege von einen Tier durchführen darf dann ist eine gewisse Art vonSchulung notwendig.
Zudem gibt es ja jetzt die Option des Lebenslänglichen Fischereischein das heißt einmal bezahlen dann giltet der Schein lebenslang und man muss nie mehr bezahlen.


----------



## testing (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

@ Seelachs,

und wieder gebe ich dir recht.

Gewässerkunde, Fischkunde, Naturkunde und das vierte habe ich vergessen (Gerätekunde?) diese Sachen will ich alle lernen, damit ich nichts falsch mache.

Ich will es sogar sehr gründlich lernen, damit ich die Prüfung bestehe.
Ich kann auch nicht nur an diesen Wochenenden lernen, da die Zeit dafür zu kurz ist.
Muss also schon viel früher lernen und das selbstbeigebrachte dann an den Wochenenden intensivieren.

Ein Fisch wird im Unterrischt (zumindest in HH) so weit ich weiß nicht getötet. 


Was ist falsch daran, das Wissen was du über mehrere Wochen erlernt hast an zwei oder drei Wochenenden (also 4- 6 Tage zzgl. Prüfung) zu erlernen? 
Die Vorbereitung darauf ist ja sowieso länger, da das Wissen nicht an den besagten Tagen alleine vermittelt werden kann.

Testing


----------



## JanS (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

hmm fische zu töten für ne prüfung halte ich für ***** ... ds hat nix mit achten der natur zu tun! 

natürlich gehört in allen anderen Bundesländern die gleiche theorie wie bei euch in bayern dazu! 

werfen kannste auch selber lernen ... da brauchste keinen kurs für. wennu nicht mit 100 gr bleien angelst kannste auch keinen verletzen oder?

also ich finde auch ihr bayern macht nicht alles "so toll" !!!



> Und wenn ich nur in einen Buch nachlese wie ein Fisch getötet wird und soll dies ohne Anleitung in der Praxis durchführen, der arme Fisch.



Der arme Fisch der da getötet wird. Ich weiss nicht was ein sinniger Grund des tötens sein sollte. Wird der fisch verzehrt? Wo stammt der Fisch her ? Das nenn ich alles andere als vernünftig sorry !


----------



## bloody beginner (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Moin !

Also, die Sache mit dem staatlichen Fischereischein (Staat führt Prüfung durch) leuchtet mir noch nicht so richtig ein.....|kopfkrat 

In Niedersachsen (etc.) hat der Staat das Prüfungsrecht (wenn ich das richtig weiß) an die Vereine delegiert, die dann die Prüfung abnehmen.
Das ist z.B. beim amtlichen Sportbootführerschein auch so, hier führt der DSV bzw. der DMYC die Prüfungen durch.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das beim Autoführerschein auch so, hier prüft der Technische Überwachungs- *Verein.*

*Was ist denn nun dann der Vorteil wenn Vater Staat die Prüfung abnimmt ? Macht mich schlau !#c *


----------



## JanS (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

genau fischereirecht is Landesrecht ... kein bundesrecht!


----------



## Seelachs (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Es wird nicht in allen Ländern der BRD ein Staatliche Fischerprüfung abgehalten.
Wenn du also z.B. nach Bayern ziehst musst du diesen nachholen sonst darfst du hier nicht fischen, weil eben in Bayern nur der Staatliche zählt.
Das heißt aber noch lange nicht das bei uns in Bayern alles so toll ist.
Zudem frage ich hier allen Ernstes: Ist es egal wenn ich ein Lebewesen töte, wie und womit? Meiner Meinung nach, und vor allen Dingen schon aus Humanen Gründen, sollte das auf jeden Fall Waidgerecht sein.
Es geht ja auch nicht nur um das waidgerechte Töten des Fisches in der Prüfung.
Sondern hier wird doch in großen und ganzen versucht, durch Unterricht den Anwärtern 
das drumherum zu vermitteln und zu begeistern.
Selbstverständlich gehen wir alle gerne ans Wasser und fangen am liebsten Fische.
Aber da gehört halt auch noch etwas mehr dazu.
Vielleicht hinkt jetzt ein wenig der Vergleich aber egal:
Wenn du in einen Verein Tischtennis spielen willst dann genügt nicht nur dein Beitritt, sonder wenn du da nicht regelmäßig zum Training kommst bist raus aus der Mannschaft.
Und wenn jetzt jemand den Angelschein hat, dann kann er oder sie Mutterseelen alleine am Wasser machen was er will und da soll ein Wochenende genügen.
Das Wissen um die Fische und deren Lebensräume, Verpflichtungen der Fischer gegenüber der Natur kann selbst in 3 Monate nicht vollständig vermittelt werden.
Wie soll das dann bitte an einen Wocheende gehen?


Ich möchte auch wissen welchen Fisch ich gerade gefangen habe und ob der vielleicht ne Krankheit hat.
Ich gehe noch nicht nur zum Fische fangen ans Gewässer, da sollte doch auch noch ein bisschen Verständnis für unsere Natur da sein.
Es wird der Aal anders getötet wie die Forelle und eventuell auch zubereitet.
Und wenn ich eine Krankheit an einen Fisch entdecke dann melde ich das meinen Gewässerwart.
Also eine gewisse Verantwortung gegenüber unserer Natur erwarte ich eigentlich von jeden Angelkollegen.


----------



## testing (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

@ Seelachs:

Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendjemand von denen, die hier gepostet haben das anders sieht.

Oder liest du das aus irgendwelchen Texten?


Testing


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Ich habe da ne Gegenfrage warum sollte jemand mit Schnellprüfung oder gegebenfalls ohne Prüfung schlechter mit Fischen umgehen als ein 3 Monate 2 Tage Freak?

Um jemanden zu verklickern wie er einen Fisch weidgerecht abschlagen darf und die heimischen Fischarte zu lernen geht binen weniger Stunden.

Und alles andere ist doch nur nice to have wie auch beim Autoführerschein in der Prüfung fahren alle ordentlich und rücksichtvoll aber was ist denn nur wenige Stunden danach?....

Bei Angeln ich es genau so entweder jemand will sich richtig verhalten oder er will es nicht!

Wenn Du schonmal üben willst kannste Dein Glück hier versuchen:

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/fischerpruefung/fischerpruefung.php


----------



## testing (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Danke Raubfischer für der konstruktiven Beitrag.

Jetzt nur noch ein "Wochenendanbieter" in S-H und mir geht es wieder richtig gut.....


Testing


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Habe mal in meiner Zeitung geblättert:

Geesthacht 5./6.3. und 12./13.03 beim 

Verein der Sportangler
Kurzer Weg 2
21502 Geesthacht jeweils 9 bis 17 Uhr
Telefon: 04152-843445

und dann sind da noch drei in HH der krüzeste geht neun Tage. Zur Not mach halt nen Bildungsurlaub draus...


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

@Seelachs:


> Es wird nicht in allen Ländern der BRD ein Staatliche Fischerprüfung abgehalten.
> Wenn du also z.B. nach Bayern ziehst musst du diesen nachholen sonst darfst du hier nicht fischen, weil eben in Bayern nur der Staatliche zählt.


GÄNZLICH FALSCH!!!!
In JEDEM Bundesland wird die Prüfung von Seiten des Staates abgenommen, manche Bundesländer deligieren die Prüfung an die Fischereiverbände weiter, manche nicht!

FAKT IST: BAYERN hat sich gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet JEDE STAATLICHE Prüfung anzuerkennen, nachzulesen im entsprechenden Gesetzestext, da es faktisch nur noch staatliche Prüfungen gibt, MUSS Bayern 8Ja, auch Bayern!!) jede andere Prüfung anerkennen und TUT DIES AUCH, Du bist da also definitiv falsch informiert!

Ich selbst habe noch eine "alte" hessische Prüfung, für Hessen gibts eine Übergangsregelung, welche mir erspart eine staatliche nachzuholen, solange ich meinen Erstwohnsitz in Hessen habe, sollte ich meinen Wohnsitz verlegen, dann muss ich im entsprechendenBundesland eine "aktuelle" staatliche Prüfung ablegen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Übrigens:

Ein einziges mal im Jahr Fischereiprüfung in Bayern, empfinde ich als reine Schikane des Menschen, da wird auf "Teufel komm raus" auf Paragraphen rumgeritten und der Einstieg ins Hobby angeln derart erschwert, daß man schon keinen Bock mehr hat als Anfänger... In meinen Augen reine Schikane von Seiten des Staates

Ich bin gegen jeglich Art der Fischerprüfung, in Schweden, Dänemark, Norwegen usw. gehts auch ohne. Einfach einen Schein kaufen ist dort angesagt, Kinder dürfen alleine angeln und das kostenlos.

Im überregulierten Deutschland leider undenkbar, weil unser Land mit paragraphenreitenden Sesselpupsern nur so gepflastert ist...

Letzteres ist eine allgemeine Feststellung und sollte bitte nicht als persönliche Beleidigung (von wem auch immer) aufgefasst werden.


----------



## JanS (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

wobei unsere freunde aus dem norden auch größtenteils auch von kindheitsbeinen anders an die natur gebunden werden. ich finde den fischreischein nicht schlecht  aber ich denke man kann auch am wochenende das machen was man in 3 monaten machen kann nur halt an weniger tagen!


----------



## Seelachs (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Falsch.
In Bayern wird ab dieses jahr die Angelprüfung nach 6 Monaten wiederholt.
Das heißt wer verhindert durch Krankheit usw. auch wenn man durchgefallen ist kann man
die Prüfung wiederholen.
Ich habe auch nie behauptet das Bayern andere staatliche Prüfungen nicht anerkennt.
Dies ist nur bei alten Fischerprüfungen die es mal am Biertisch gab.
Das bei uns in der BRD alles mit Prüfungen belegt ist, ist auch nicht mein Ding.
Andere Länder andere Sitten.


----------



## JanS (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

hmm deswegen heissen die grünen scheine nicht umsonst "Bundesfischereischein"  sonst müssten sie ja "Bremerfischreischein" "Niedersächsischerfischereichschein" oder "Bayerischerfischereischein" heißen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



> Dies ist nur bei alten Fischerprüfungen die es mal am Biertisch gab.


Sorry, ich habe meine FREIWILLIGE PRÜFUNG 1987 abgelegt, von Biertisch kann da nicht die Rede gewesen sein, hat 2 Wochen je 3 Abende plus ein Samstag mit Prüfung gedauert!



> deswegen heissen die grünen scheine nicht umsonst "Bundesfischereischein"


Du verwechselst da was... Du meinst den Fischereischein, bei euch mag der grün sein und mit Bundesfischereischein beschriftet sein... bei mir in Hessen is' der blau und mit Jahres, Fünfjahres oder Zehnjaresfischereischein beschriftet, das ist das teil, welches man NUR NOCH MIT PRÜFUNG bekommt, NICHT die Prüfung selbst!!


----------



## Seelachs (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Jetzt geht die Wortglauberei an.
Ich denke das war nicht der Sinn der zum Anfang gestellten Frage.
Und Tschüß


----------



## Magic_Moses (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> ....da wird auf "Teufel komm raus" auf Paragraphen rumgeritten und der Einstieg ins Hobby angeln derart erschwert, daß man schon keinen Bock mehr hat als Anfänger... In meinen Augen reine Schikane von Seiten des Staates
> 
> Ich bin gegen jeglich Art der Fischerprüfung, in Schweden, Dänemark, Norwegen usw. gehts auch ohne. Einfach einen Schein kaufen ist dort angesagt, Kinder dürfen alleine angeln und das kostenlos.
> 
> ...


 
Hi!
Also grundsätzlich finde ich es bei der derzeitigen Regelung egal, ob das Wissen nun an einem, zwei oder meinetwegen auch an acht Wochenenden erworben wird. Das theoretische Wissen macht auch noch keinen guten, sprich waidgerechten, Angler.
Unabdingbar halte ich eine solche Prüfung aber allemal und ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, was daran den Einstieg in das Hobby erschwert, wie Steffen das oben darstellt.
Es ist nun mal so, dass man als aktiver Angler eine Verantwortung für die Natur trägt, wobei das weniger Pflicht sondern vielmehr Berufung sein sollte. Im Minimalfall sieht das so aus, dass ich mich an die einschlägigen rechtlichen Bestimmungen halte (Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, etc.) und nicht meinen ganzen Müll am Angelplatz ablade.
Aber selbst hier sind schon einige überfordert, wenn ich regelmäßig so meine Runden um die umliegenden Gewässer mache. Daran regelt auch die vorgeschaltete Fischerprüfung nichts, was ich auch gar nicht behaupten möchte.
Aber jeder der mit Rute und Kescher bewaffnet ans Wasser geht, sollte sich zumindest seiner Verantwortlichkeiten bewußt sein und genau das soll zumindest die hessische Fischereiprüfung, wo die praktische Prüfung fehlt (was in meinen Augen übrigens auch nicht in Ordnung ist) sicherstellen.
Nur würde ich noch einen Schritt weitergehen und bei wiederholten Verstößen die Fischereiprüfung sofort widerrufen und den Schein lebenslänglich einziehen. 
Wenn ich teilweise sehe, wie sich manche Leute am Wasser benehmen, wundert mich echt nichts mehr.
Daran mag die Prüfung, die ja auch diese Idioten mit Masse alle mal abgelegt haben, nichts ändern, aber zumindest hat ihnen mal jemand erklärt, dass das so nicht in Ordnung ist.

Fazit:
Wer in Deutschland in seiner Freizeit ein Flugzeug oder ein Boot bewegen will, braucht dafür einen "Führerschein", weil es gewisse Regeln zu beachten gilt und man auf andere Teilnehmer Rücksicht nehmen muss. Es wird auch niemand gezwungen, den Bootsführerschein oder den Flugschein zu machen - das geschieht freiwillig und nimmt auch keinem die Lust am Einstieg in diese Hobbys.
Als Angler trage ich eine nicht geringere Verantwortung der Natur gegenüber, weshalb auch hier eine Prüfung in meinen Augen gerechtfertigt ist.

_"Ich pinkel nicht in dein Boot, und du kackst nicht in meinen Teich"_ :m 

In diesem Land (und nicht nur hier) wird in der Tat vieles "Kaputtreguliert". Aber wenn es um die Natur und damit um unseren Lebensraum geht, finde ich das durchaus angebracht.

Dir Testing auf jeden Fall viel Glück für die Prüfung und allzeit Petri Heil!


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Seelachs:
Das ist definitiv keine Wortklauberei... Schlicht und ergreifend Tatsachen 

Ich werde in den sauren Apfel beißen und auch nochmal die Prüfung ablegen, welche ich mir im Alter von 15 Jahren mühsam vom Taschengeld finanziert habe und die jetzt quasi wertlos ist... Aber bevor mich irgendwann mal der Job nach Bayern verschlägt (was in unserer heutigen zeit, in der wir alle ja so flexibel sein müssen durchaus jedem passieren kann...) mache ich ne staatliche Prüfung in Hessen, die Bayerische is' mir einfach zu unnötig schwer gemacht... künstlich schwergemacht!


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Hallo Steffen,


> MUSS Bayern 8Ja, auch Bayern!!) jede andere Prüfung anerkennen und TUT DIES AUCH, Du bist da also definitiv falsch informiert!


Mein Angelkumpel hat da andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Vor einigen Jahren ist er von Meck.Pom nach Bayern "ausgewandert".Dort wurde ihm gesagt das sein Fischereischein aus MV max. 2 Jahre anerkannt wird. Wenn er weiter angeln will müsse er innerhalb dieser 2 Jahre den "Bayernschein" machen. Was er auch tat.
Ich selber hatte auch in Bremen ,NS Probleme mit der Anerkennung meines Scheines. Nur der Hinweis auf das Bundesrecht mit ner Aussicht auf ner Klage meinerseits brachte Hilfe.
Kann nur hoffen das das reine Willkür einzelner Leute war.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Steffen,
> 
> Mein Angelkumpel hat da andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Vor einigen Jahren ist er von Meck.Pom nach Bayern "ausgewandert".Dort wurde ihm gesagt das sein Fischereischein aus MV max. 2 Jahre anerkannt wird. Wenn er weiter angeln will müsse er innerhalb dieser 2 Jahre den "Bayernschein" machen. Was er auch tat.
> ...


Ich würde es eher Unwissenheit eines einzelnen Verwaltungsbeamten nennen..

@Magic Moses:
Und warum sind wir Deutschen die einzigen, die eine Fischerprüfung verlangen?? Ist dieses Volk so dekadent und unmündig?? Glaub ich nicht! Wir werden in unserer dekadenten Welt von Kindesbeinen an umweltfeindlich erzogen! Insofern ist ne Prüfung natürlich als gut zu betrachten, da stimme ich völlig zu! Nur wäre es nicht besser, einfach mal vorne anzufangen? Sprich Den menschen zu mehr Umweltbewusstsein schon im Kindesalter zu erziehen? Nicht erst mit einer Prüfung zum Angelfischer??


----------



## JanS (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

hmm k wir in bremen müssen keine jahresmarken kaufen  was natürlich von vorteil ist .. kostentechnisch und so )

gruß
jan


----------



## Magic_Moses (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> @Magic Moses:
> Und warum sind wir Deutschen die einzigen, die eine Fischerprüfung verlangen?? Ist dieses Volk so dekadent und unmündig?? Glaub ich nicht! Wir werden in unserer dekadenten Welt von Kindesbeinen an umweltfeindlich erzogen! Insofern ist ne Prüfung natürlich als gut zu betrachten, da stimme ich völlig zu! Nur wäre es nicht besser, einfach mal vorne anzufangen? Sprich Den menschen zu mehr Umweltbewusstsein schon im Kindesalter zu erziehen? Nicht erst mit einer Prüfung zum Angelfischer??


 
Da geb' ich dir im Grundsatz völlig recht, wobei mir das mit der Dekadenz und der anerzogenen Umweltfeindlichkeit zu polemisch und vor allen Dingen zu pauschal klingt.
Für einen Neuanfang scheint es auch zu spät, aber jeder kann natürlich dazu beitragen. Ich persönlich versuche immer, meinen Kindern o.a. Bewußtsein zu vermitteln. Das hat auch nichts mit dem Angelschein zu tun. Da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## taildancer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Gibt es eigendlich eine möglichkeit den fischereischein ohne wochenlangen unterricht abzulegen?(möglichst in berlin)
ich gehe seit dem ich denken kann angeln und habe mir in der zeit auch einiges an fachwissen angeeignet!ich denke,ich würd den fischereischein auch ohne langen unterricht bestehen.natürlich müsste ich mir bestimmte sachen noch aneignen,wie z.B. schonzeiten oder schonmaße.aber dafür reicht auch ein buch!außerdem variieren diese ja sowieso von bundesland zu bundesland,oder!?
irgendwo im www kann man ja auch die alten prüfungen aus bayern spaßhalber ablegen.und sogar die hab ich hin und wieder bestanden.
Allerdings sind bei der bayrischen prüfung fragen dabei,bei denen ich mich frage,wozu brauch ich dieses wissen,wenn ich angeln möchte!?
ich konnte sie teilweise danke meines bio abiturs beantworten...und das sind sachen,die man nun wirklich nicht zum waidgerechten und umweltbewussten umgang mit der natur brauch!


----------



## atair (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Taildancer,
ohne Unterricht und ohne abschließende Prüfung gibt es keinen Fischereischeischein!
Wende dich doch mal vertrauensvoll an den Deutschen Anglerverband.
Da gibt es Lehrgänge und da kannst du auch die Prüfung ablegen.


----------



## taildancer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

gegen die prüfung hab ich ja auch nichts...nur dieser unterricht!?


----------



## abuhamster (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Moin moin,
es werden in Bayern nicht alle Scheine der anderen Bundesländer anerkannt, so z. b.
aus MePo. So wird, wenn der Schein abgelaufen ist, in Bayern die Prüfung nachgeholt werden.


----------



## ex-elbangler (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

@ taildancer

mein Vater hat vor 4 Jahren sein Fischereischein bekommen, nach bestandener Prüfung ohne irgendeinen unterricht vorher genommen zu haben.(in Sachsen- Anhalt)

@ abuhamster

ich denke mal die Fischereischeine aus MEck-Pomm( und allen anderen neuen Bundesländer) werden nur dann nicht anerkannt, wenn sie nach DDR recht ausgestellt wurden sind.

D.h. hat jemand denn Fischereischein nach 1990 und nach bestandener Prüfung bekommen muss er, meines Wissens nach, auch bundesweit annerkannt werden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke mal die Fischereischeine aus MEck-Pomm( und allen anderen neuen Bundesländer) werden nur dann nicht anerkannt, wenn sie nach DDR recht ausgestellt wurden sind.
> 
> D.h. hat jemand denn Fischereischein nach 1990 und nach bestandener Prüfung bekommen muss er, meines Wissens nach, auch bundesweit annerkannt werden.


Genau so siehts aus!
Wobei das nicht nur für altes DDR Recht gilt, sondern auch für altes BRD Recht... Wie gesgt, habe ich auch eine "alte" Prüfung, welche quasi wertlos ist!



@magic Moses:
Klar war das polemisch und übertrieben von meiner Seite, aber es is' wirklich furchtbar, wie es auf Kinderspielplätzen (Ja, sogar hier bei uns am Dorf mit weniger als 200 EInwohnern!!) zugeht, da fehlt den Hygienisch reinen Supermamis bloß noch die Dose Sagrotan im Kinderwagen, und wehe der Sproß der Familie hat ein Krümelchen Sand im Ohr... Da gehts gleich zum Arzt... 
Mit "uns", sprich als wir beide so alt waren, hat man doch nicht so ein Geschiss gemacht!?
Heutzutage muss alles gleich antibakteriell rein sein... 
Bei uns zu Hause ist es auch sauber und ordentlich (Ausnahme ist mein Schreibtisch, aber das is' ein anderes Thema ) Aber man kann alles übertreiben und beim Angeln wird man nun mal dreckig, wenn aber die Eltern daheim gleich in Hysterisches Kreischen ausbrechen, weil ihr "Goldschatz" mal dreckig und mit aufgeschrammten Knien heimkommt, was soll dan daraus werden??

Ich gebe zu, auch das war jetzt wieder polemisch geschrieben 

Außerdem hab ich das irgendwie ins Rollengebracht und bin "Off Topic" gegangen, Asche auf mein Haupt dafür! Sorry Leutz!! #h


----------



## Bison (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

@testing: Schau mal ab und zu unter www.lsfv-sh.de  Lehrgangstermine. Ich hab meinen letztes Jahr in Bad Oldesloe gemacht. Angelsport Oldesloe oder ähnlich, der heißt auf jeden Fall Brembach. Waren zwei WE immer von 9-15/16h. Prüfung ist dann immer den darauffolgenden Montag.


----------



## Mumpitz (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Mal abgesehen von der Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn einer solchen Reglementierung, bin ich mir relativ sicher, daß man für den Schein nicht zu diesen 'Lernveranstaltungen' muß.
________________________________________________________________________
§ 3
Abschnitt 3
Fischereischein, Fischereischeinprüfung
§ 4
Erteilung des Fischereischeins
(1) Fischereischeine werden auf Antrag gemäß dem Muster der Anlage 2 erteilt...
[size=-1][/size] 
[size=-1]§ 6
Fischereischeinprüfung
(1) Die von der obersten Fischereibehörde beliehenen Fischereiverbände führen unter Aufsicht des Landes die Fischereischeinprüfung durch. Die oberste Fischereibehörde kann jederzeit für die Durchführung Weisungen erteilen, an Prüfungen teilnehmen und Unterlagen einsehen.
(2) Die Gebühr für die Prüfung steht dem jeweiligen Fischereiverband zu; sie wird von ihm erhoben.
(3) Die Prüfung ist nicht öffentlich. Sie wird in der Regel schriftlich durchgeführt, in begründeten Ausnahmefällen nach Maßgabe des Prüfungsausschusses.
(4) Über das Ergebnis der Prüfung entscheidet ein Prüfungsausschuss, der aus einer oder einem Vorsitzenden und zwei Beisitzerinnen oder Beisitzern besteht.
(5) Der Prüfungsausschuss wird vom jeweiligen Fischereiverband für jede Prüfung berufen. In den Prüfungsausschuss dürfen nur Personen berufen werden, die eine von der obersten Fischereibehörde anerkannte Lehr- und Prüfungsbefähigung besitzen.
[/size]
[size=-1][/size] 
§ 27
Fischereischeinprüfung
(1) Die Erteilung eines Fischereischeines ist vom Bestehen einer Fischereischeinprüfung abhängig, in der die erforderlichen Kenntnisse über die Fischarten, die Hege und Pflege der Fischgewässer, die Fanggeräte und deren Gebrauch, die Behandlung gefangener Fische und die fischereilichen, naturschutzrechtlichen und tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften nachgewiesen werden müssen.
(2) Die Fischereischeinprüfung kann unter Aufsicht des Landes von Fischereiverbänden durchgeführt werden. _*Die Prüfung muß allen zu gleichen Bedingungen zugänglich sein*_.
_______________________________________________________________________________________

Gerade über diesen letzten hervorgehobenen Satz kann man sich lange (auch vor Gericht streiten). Das einfachste ist aber wahrscheinlich, zu einem solchen Lehrgangstreffen (am Anmeldetag) zu gehen und Deine zeitlichen Probleme mit dem Lehrgangsleiter abzusprechen (am besten danach). Mir ist kein Recht bekannt, daß die Prüfung aufgrund versäumter Unterrichtseinheiten versagt werden kann. Ich habe damals auch 3 Abende gefehlt, vorher abgesprochen (durch jemanden ausrichten lassen  ) und es interessiert wirklich niemanden. 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## ex-elbangler (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Ich denke auch das mein kein Lehrgang machen muss, bei meinem Vater ging es auch ohne.

Ich habe Freiwillig einen gemacht.


Der letzte Satz heisst meiner meinung auch nur, das man nicht von vornerein von solch einen Lehrgang ausgeschlossen werden darf.


----------



## Mumpitz (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

"Der letzte Satz heisst meiner meinung auch nur, das man nicht von vornerein von solch einen Lehrgang ausgeschlossen werden darf."

Das denke ich nicht, obwohl wir ja sonst übereinstimmen. Die Ausschlußkriterien sind nämlich ebenfalls in den angrenzenden Paragraphen festgelegt. Wozu sollte (in einem Rechtstext) dann noch explizit erwähnt werden, daß für alle das selbe Recht gilt?!?|kopfkrat 

Aber es bleibt beim Glauben, der Satz ist ja nicht ohne Grund so offen formuliert 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## ex-elbangler (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Genau und wie du schon gesagt hast, da kann man sich lange streiten,

da geb ich dir vollkommen recht,

Ich bin der Meinung das Wissen, welches man bei diesen Lehrgängen gelehrt bekommt|kopfkrat ,

 kann man sich auch zuhause aneignen, mit Hilfe des Web, Bücher, anglerboard oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Hakenwäscher (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. In Meck-Pom kann man ( oder Frau ) wenn es der Landtag 2005 wirklich so beschließt, mit genügend Kleingeld und einer Kurzbesohlung jeder Urlauber oder der sich dafür hält einen Fischereischein für einen bestimmten Zeitraum erwerben. Das geht doch ab ? Oder ? Und Ihr redet von Tagen oder Wochen. Ha weit gefehlt. Das ist für mich wirklich Stoff um zu diskutieren.


----------



## Mumpitz (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Hm, ich finde, das passt aber irgendwie nicht zum Thema 
Er will ja nicht nach MacPom fahren, sondern zu Hause angeln, außerdem geht es hier um einen dauerhaften Schein.
Natürlich halte ich die Politik die MP da fährt für erstrebenswert, macht es die Region doch touristisch interessanter (auch durch die Neuregelung für Hausboote), schafft auf lange Sicht auch wieder ein paar Arbeitsplätze und bringt Geld in die Kassen. Dem normalen deutschen Durchschnittsangelfuzzi, der nach Feierabend oder am Wochenende noch n bischen entspannen möchte, bringt das aber nur wenig.
Und aufgeregt hat sich hier doch keiner, oder hab ich wieder was verpasst?


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

@mumpitz:
Für welches Bundesland hast Du nachgeschaut?
Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, also kann man nur innerhalb eines Landes von den gleichen bedingungen sprechen!!

In Hessen ist der Lehrgang vorneweg z.B. Pflicht, ich kann als Hesse nicht vor Gericht ziehen weil ich mich gegenüber einem Schleswig Holsteiner benachteiligt fühle... Das geht nicht, dann würde ich ja Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



			
				testing schrieb:
			
		

> Wohne in Hamburg, würde ihn aber lieber in S-H machen


Übrigens testing... Du musst die Prüfung in dem Bundesland machen, in dem u Deinen ersten Wohnsitz hast!!


----------



## Mumpitz (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Hehe, Steffen, wollte ich auch gerade anmerken 
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]
_*(3) Im übrigen Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes ausgestellte Fischereischeine stehen dem Fischereischein gleich, wenn der Inhaber seine Hauptwohnung nicht in der Freien und Hansestadt Hamburg hat.*_[/font]

Ich hab mir das gerade noch mal genau für Hamburg angeschaut, dort steht nicht explizit, daß der Kurs Pflicht ist, es stellt sich in dem Text aber so dar.
Heißt für mich: Kurs machen (bezahlen), Teilnahme freigestellt. Das ist natürlich sehr gewagt formuliert und kann auch anders gesehen werden, ich denke aber immer noch, daß der Kursleiter, wenn man ihn richtig anpackt, da mitspielen wird.


----------



## Rosi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



			
				Hakenwäscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. In Meck-Pom kann man ( oder Frau ) wenn es der Landtag 2005 wirklich so beschließt, mit genügend Kleingeld und einer Kurzbesohlung jeder Urlauber oder der sich dafür hält einen Fischereischein für einen bestimmten Zeitraum erwerben. Das geht doch ab ? Oder ? Und Ihr redet von Tagen oder Wochen. Ha weit gefehlt. Das ist für mich wirklich Stoff um zu diskutieren.


 So einen Schein gibt es in Schl-Hol schon seit Jahren. Dort können die Touris einen Monat lang angeln ohne FS und ohne Prüfung. Ich finde das gut, warum nicht auch bei uns? Wenn ihr nach Norge fahrt, schreit kein (angelnder) Mensch nach einer Angelerlaubnis.

Fahren auch Bayern nach Norwegen zum angeln?


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Jup mumpitz, da magst Du richtig liegen... kommt vermutlich auf den Kursleiter und dessen tagesform an 

Aber die Prüfung muss unser guter testing in Hamburg machen, da kommt er nicht drumrum...

Möglichkeit des mogelns:
Erstwohnsitz kurzzeitig bei Freunden in SH anmelden, dort Prüfung machen, wieder nach Hamburg ummelden und Schein Umschreiben lassen... ganz schön viel Aufwand


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Bei uns in Bremen tauchen z.Z. sehr viele gefälschte Prüfungszeugnisse auf. Alle ausgestellt auf Landesfischereiverband Weser / Ems , Ausstellungsort Heeren / Ems und die Besitzer dieser Scheine hatten alle eine Adresse in Bremerhaven auf dem Schein. Man erkennt sie aber schnell, sind alle eingeschweißt und von sehr schlechter Qualität.


----------



## testing (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Man man man,
eigentlich wollte ich doch nur ein paar Adressen haben, und jetzt so eine Diskussion......

Den Fischereischein für Urlauber finde ich in Küstenländern recht sinnvoll, sollte aber m.E. eine Ausnahme bleiben, da ich noch immer der Meinung bin, man kann leider nicht jeden auf die Lebewesen loslassen.
Ist wohl auch hauptsächlich für Kutterangeln oder Brandungsangeln gedacht, wo häufig jemand dabei ist, der sich damit auskennt.

@Steffen: 

Auch wenn ich in HH wohne, kann ich den Schein in S-H machen.
Hat mir vorhin gerade ein Kursleiter aus S-H bestätigt.
Ein Freund von mir hat den letztens auch kurz hinter der Landesgrenze gemacht und sich mit dem Zertifikat über die bestandene Prüfung dann in HH angemeldet.

@ Bison: Danke für den Tipp. die Seite kannte ich zwar schon, aber nicht die Rubrik Lehrgangstermine. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Danke!

Habe vorhin mit einer Adresse telefoniert, nachher kommt die zweite. Geht wohl im März los.


Es ist in der tat so, das man teilweise nur am ersten und letzten Termin der Vorbereitungstermine anwesend sein muss. Zu hause hinsetzen und Auswendiglernen ist für mich aber nicht wirklich das Optimum. Möchte später ja auch wissen, was ich da tue. Und das lernt man m.E. nach in der Gruppe effektiver; wenn man auch mal Fragen stellen oder nett diskutieren kann.
Außerdem gibt's da bestimmt in den Pausen auch nette Erfahrungsaustausche.
Das ist bei Seminaren ja oft das interessanteste......

Testing


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



			
				testing schrieb:
			
		

> Man man man,
> @Steffen:
> 
> Auch wenn ich in HH wohne, kann ich den Schein in S-H machen.
> ...



Das stimmt, die durch den Landesfischereiverband Bremen abgehaltenen Vorbereitungslehrgänge nebst Prüfung werden auch von sehr vielen Bürgern aus Niedersachsen besucht. Warum : In Bremen kostet sie nur die Hälfte wie in Niedersachsen....


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Hallo,


> ich denke mal die Fischereischeine aus MEck-Pomm( und allen anderen neuen Bundesländer) werden nur dann nicht anerkannt, wenn sie nach DDR recht ausgestellt wurden sind.


Zu DDR-Zeiten gabs keinen Fischereischein.Zumindest nicht in dem Sinne wie heute.Also können auch keine nach DDR-Recht ausgestellt worden sein.
Bei mir in meinem Verein wurden nach der Wende die neuen Fischreischeine nach Vorlage der zu DDR-Zeiten gemachten Raubfischqualli beantragt und von der Behörde ausgegeben.Leute ohne Quallie mußten eine Art Kurzlehrgang machen um in den Genuß zu kommen.Ich weiß aber auch das es nicht überall so gehandhabt wurde.
Ist auch egel , ich kenne so einige Leute die mit der Anerkennung des Fischereischein , egal zu welcher Zeit dieser gemacht wurde , so ihre Probleme hatten.Und Bayern steht auf dieser Problemliste ganz oben.In zwei mir bekannten Fällen muße die Anerkennung ( nach Bundesrecht) eingeklagt werden.In beiden Fällen logischerweise mit Erfolg.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Andere Länder... andere Sitten... Bei uns geht das nicht den Schein einfach woanders machen und dann umschreiben lassen...

ich bleibe dennoch dabei, daß einem schon der Gesunde Menschenverstand sagen sollte, wie man mit einem Lebewesen umgehen sollte, wer Mist bauen will, wird dieses tun, mit oder ohne Prüfung... naja, jeder wie er denkt, mir persönlich is' es einfach alles zu sehr reguliert in diesem unserem Land.

Des weiteren reagiere ich etwas allergisch, wenn man meine Prüfung als "Biertischprüfung" bezeichnet, nur weil sie ab einem gewissen Stichtag nicht mehr offiziell sondern nur noch als Übergangsregelung geduldet ist, empfinde ich als schallende Ohrfeige...

Und eine Frage beschäftigt mich noch sehr:
Warum geht es woanders ohne Prüfung? Sind alle Schweden jetzt Tierquäler nur weil sie keine Prüfung zum Fischfang ablegen müssen? Das grenzt an eine Pauschalverurteilung eines ganzen Volkes! 

In Norwegen sind manche deutschen Anglergruppen als Schlächter bekannt und keiner kann mir erzählen, daß dies alles deutsche Angler ohne Fischereischein sind, das Gegenteil ist der Fall behaupte ich mal... Diese "Schlächter" sind zwar nur wenige einzelne, bringen aber ein ganzes Volk in Verruf und die Norweger verschärfen die Auflagen... In norwegen holt man sich seinen Erlaubnisschein auf dem Postamt... ebenso in Dänemark.

Wie gesagt, jeder wie er denkt, aber irgendwie finde ich, daß da eine ganz ordentlich "Schräglage" herrscht!
Wir bekommen es ja nicht mal gebacken, ein bundeseinheitliches Fischereigesetz auf die Beine zu stellen... Wenn man seine Kinder oder Neffen/Nichten eine Angel in die Hand drückt und ein kontrollwütigen Aufseher gerät, kann man sich schon mal auf die Gerichtsverhandlung vorbereiten... Sorry, Armes Deutschland!

Entschuldigt meine Polemik (ich weiß ich wiederhole mich...) aber was ist an so einer Praxis der Fischereiprüfung und Gesetztgebung bitteschön gut??

Das frage ich mich wirklich...


----------



## testing (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Ich denke, in den skandinavischen Ländern ist der Umgang mit der Natur und der darin enthaltenen Lebensformen selbstverständlicher als bei uns, wo viele noch denken, das Fleisch und die Fischstäbchen kommen aus dem Supermarkt...

Ein konkretes Beispiel zum Fischreischen: Früher habe ich auch immer geglaubt, es reicht wenn ich den Fisch eins auf den Schädel gebe.
Übrigens heute noch oft an den Teichen in DK zu beobachten

Das in good old Germany zuviel reglementiert wird, ist gar keine Frage.
Ist aber sicherlich ein anderes, spannendes Thema, was reformiert werden muss, damit Reformen künftig greifen können......

Testing


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



> wo viele noch denken, das Fleisch und die Fischstäbchen kommen aus dem Supermarkt...


Und genau das meine ich in einem meiner vorangegangenen Postings mit "umweltfeindlicher Erziehung" und "Degeneration"



> Früher habe ich auch immer geglaubt, es reicht wenn ich den Fisch eins auf den Schädel gebe.
> Übrigens heute noch oft an den Teichen in DK zu beobachten


Wertfrei in den raum geworfen: 
Bei einer Portionsforelle aus dem Forellenpuff, wird dies auch genügen, wobei ich anmerken muss, daß ich es persönlich NICHT so handhabe (ich geh aber auch äußerst selten an Teichen fischen...)


----------



## testing (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Ok, für mich als "Anfänger ohne Angelschein":

Wann ist die Portiobnsforelle keine Portionsforelle mehr? AB 900g ab 1200g ab 2000g?
Und wenn ich jetzt versehentlich einen Hecht habe? Bis wann ist ein Hecht ein "Portionshecht" ? und ab wieviel cm ist der Aal kein Portionsaal mehr?

Wenn jemand über deine Erfahrung verfügt, ist es sicherlich leicht die rchtigen ANtworten zu geben.....

Testing


----------



## abuhamster (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Hallo,
in Bayern werden die Prüfungen anerkannt, welche der bayerischen Prüfung, in Ausbildung, Vorbereitung(Kurs, Stundenanzahl) und Prüfung selber gleich sind. Das heißt, ein im MePo am Wochenende erworbener Schein wird während seiner Gültigkeit an erkannt. Wechselt man aber dann den Erstwohnsitz nach Bayern und läuft dann die Gültigkeit ab, so wird der Schein nicht mehr vrlängert und es muß die Prüfung nach Bay. Fischereigesetz gemacht werden. 
schaut mal hier :

http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/sonderregelungen_fisch2004.html


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



> Wenn jemand über deine Erfahrung verfügt, ist es sicherlich leicht die rchtigen ANtworten zu geben.....


Was die Erfahrung angeht, mein Sohn geht mit mir angeln seid dem er ein Kleinkind ist.Als der notwendige Alter(11) erreichte machte auch er seinen Schein.Lehrgang + Prüfung war für ihn eine Leichtigkeit. Meine Neffe (24) machte den Schein zur selben Zeit. Als "Neueinsteiger" mit Null Vorkentnissen war führ ihn büffeln ohne Ende angesagt.Trotz intensieven lernens hatte er große Schwierigkeiten.
Für meinen Sohn war fachlich gesehen die Prüfung auf Grund seiner Erfahrung "Humbug".Für meinen Neffen dagegen absolut notwendig.
Egal welche Reglung  der Gesetzgeber beschließt , er kann nicht alle Varianten berücksichtigen.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Der F-Schein Meck-Pomm ist lebenslang gültig. Es muß nur jährlich eine Gebür (z.Z. 6 €) abgeben werden. Bezahl ich ein Jahr nicht , ist nur dieses Eine Jahr "ungültig". Ich kann dann einfach im nächsten  , für das aktuelle Jahr bezahlen und weiter gehts. Eine Nachzahlung ist auch nicht erforderlich.
Ein Ablauf der Gültigkeit für den F-Schein Meck-Pomm ist so garnicht möglich.


> in Bayern werden die Prüfungen anerkannt, welche der bayerischen Prüfung, in Ausbildung, Vorbereitung(Kurs, Stundenanzahl) und Prüfung selber gleich sind.


Aha  , dann wird der Schein nicht anerkannt , da mann der Meinung ist der Bayernschein sei hochwertiger. Zumindest kann ich so die Aberkennungsversuche der Bayern verstehen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



			
				abuhamster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> in Bayern werden die Prüfungen anerkannt, welche der bayerischen Prüfung, in Ausbildung, Vorbereitung(Kurs, Stundenanzahl) und Prüfung selber gleich sind. Das heißt, ein im MePo am Wochenende erworbener Schein wird während seiner Gültigkeit an erkannt. Wechselt man aber dann den Erstwohnsitz nach Bayern und läuft dann die Gültigkeit ab, so wird der Schein nicht mehr vrlängert und es muß die Prüfung nach Bay. Fischereigesetz gemacht werden.
> schaut mal hier :
> 
> http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/sonderregelungen_fisch2004.html


Stimmt, da aber seit 1990 jder Fischereischein egal aus welchen Bundes land als Gleichgestellt den anderen gegenüber gilt (Ausnahme bilden die "alten" Prüfungen die noch auf Freiwilliger Basis bzw. durch den VDSF abgenommen wurden und somit nicht "staatlich" sind) wird ein NACH 1990 in MeckPomm gemachter Schein auch in Bayern anerkannt, Wenn jemand damit Schwieigkeiten hat, liegt das am Unwissen des entsprechenden Verwaltungspersonals auf Bayerischen Gemeinden!!

So "einfach" ist das!


----------



## abuhamster (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Hallo,
ich will damit nicht sagen, das ein in Bayern gemachter Schein mehrwertiger o. hochwertiger ist. 
Aber wir wollten ein Bekannten zur Konfermation einen Lehrgang mit anschl. Prüfung schenken, 
1. weil in Bayern immer am ersten wochenende im März prüfung ist (effektiv nur einmal im Jahr, für die die nicht angemeldetet sind o. den Anmeldetermin verpaßt haben) und er einen Vorbereitungskurs besuchen müßte 
2. weil die Eltern dachten, dies mit einem Ferienaufenthalt in MEPO zuverknüpten. 
Als beim Veranstalter nach gefragt wurde ob dieser Schein auch bei uns gilt wurde uns zur Auskunft gegeben: Ja, wenn er bei der Prüfung den Erstwohnsitz in MEPO hat. Wenn er zurück nach Bayern kommt, hat der Schein solange Gültigkeit wie ausgestellt. Wenn er abgelaufen ist, wird er nicht mehr verlängert. Nur mit Prüfung. In Bayern gibt es 1-Jahres,5-Jahres, 10-jahresscheine und den Schein auf lebenszeit. wenn einer dieser zeitlich begrenzten Scheine abläuft, muß die Gültigkeit verlängert werden.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Hallo Michael,


> ich will damit nicht sagen, das ein in Bayern gemachter Schein mehrwertiger o. hochwertiger ist.


Weiß ich doch.Wie Steffen schon schrieb:"liegt _das am Unwissen des entsprechenden Verwaltungspersonals auf Bayerischen Gemeinden!!_" Und wenn dann noch Arroganz dazu kommt gibt das die erwähnten Probleme.Und Probleme mit der Anerkennung Abschlüsse egal welcher Art gibt es immer.Nicht nur mit dem F-Schein.


> Wenn er zurück nach Bayern kommt, hat der Schein solange Gültigkeit wie ausgestellt. Wenn er abgelaufen ist, wird er nicht mehr verlängert


Nur das der Schein von Meck-Pomm nicht ablaufen kann..................
Warumm also diese Sturheit bei einigen Beamten?Ich kapier das nicht.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

@Abuhamster:
Das ist sonnenklar!! Dein Bekannter hat ja auch seinen ERSTWOHNSITZ in Bayern, dann MUSS er auch in Bayern Prüfung machen!! Alles andere wird dann nicht anerkannt! Hätte er seinen Erstwohnsitz in MeckPomm und würde dort Prüfung machen und dann nach Bayern umziehen, würde der Schein auch umgeschrieben...

Ich glaube vieles läuft da nur falsch, weil das bei den entsprechenden Verwaltungen nicht hingänglich bekannt ist!


----------



## ex-elbangler (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Zu DDR-Zeiten gabs keinen Fischereischein.Zumindest nicht in dem Sinne wie heute.Also können auch keine nach DDR-Recht ausgestellt worden sein.
> Bei mir in meinem Verein wurden nach der Wende die neuen Fischreischeine nach Vorlage der zu DDR-Zeiten gemachten Raubfischqualli beantragt und von der Behörde ausgegeben.Leute ohne Quallie mußten eine Art Kurzlehrgang machen um in den Genuß zu kommen.Ich weiß aber auch das es nicht überall so gehandhabt wurde.


 

Das meinte ich ja mit" nach DDR Recht ausgestellt.

Ein bisschen blöd ausgedrückt;+ 


#h #h


----------



## testing (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Kennt jemand zufällig eine Seite im www, auf der die Fragen aus S-H zu finden sind?
Vielleicht analog www.fangplatzt.de?
Dort sind leider nur die Fragen aus NRW und NDS.

Testing


----------



## Bison (1. März 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

Da kannst Du zumindest die Gesetzestexte runterladen...
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloadlist.php

Da baut sich ja alles drauf auf.

Vielleicht kann Dir ja nen Boardie sein Heft überlassen oder einscannen oder so. Aber da sind ja jedes Jahr auch neue Sachen mit drin...


----------



## testing (23. April 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

So, 

nach 7 Samstagen à 4 Stunden habe ich die Prüfung heute bestanden.

Ist schon ein nettes Gefühl.....

testing


----------



## alexandreus (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

bitte kanst du mir die adresse oder Telefon geben für wochenende fischerschein zu machenn.


----------



## Gladiator (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein am Wochenende?!?!?!?*

angelverein billstedter polizeibeamter hat damals die praktische prüfung an einem samstag gemacht .
dies ist allerdings jetzt 11 jahre her


----------

